# almost that time



## masterbaiter (Apr 8, 2014)

Well herring have been spotted running up the Hudson river in NY so not much longer and the river should be filled with striped bass!! Think its time to dust off the old boat and get her ready for the upcoming fishing season. :beer: Does anyone do any striper fishing?


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yeah! 

Captain Ahab caught one already this year. We hit the Cape Cod Canal for Stripers. Cant wait!


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup yup! 

[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397006189733.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## masterbaiter (Apr 9, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> Yup yup!
> 
> [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397006189733.jpg[/attachment]


nice catch!!! your hugging that fish like your on a romantic cruise :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 9, 2014)

masterbaiter said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Yup yup!
> ...



I was so happy if their wasn't 4 others on board that fish would have been violated!


----------



## masterbaiter (Apr 9, 2014)

BassAddict said:


> masterbaiter said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...


 hahaha :lol:


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

Since were sharing......


----------



## masterbaiter (Apr 9, 2014)

nice catches.... id post a few pics but unfortunately I saved them to my phone and not my sd card last year so when my phone crapped the bed this winter I lost a good majority of my pics. hopefully I will have some better ones in the next 2 weeks


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 10, 2014)

Heres a little guy, only redeeming value in this fish was he was caught on freshwater bass tackle!!! 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1397161662154.jpg[/attachment]


----------

